# decided to try to get organized



## mysteryscribe (May 28, 2006)

it was a failure but none the less here it is....   http://retro-primativephotos.8m.com/  oh yeah I know I misspelled primitive... LOL


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 29, 2006)

I like the idea, and the photos show promise, but I think the site needs a bit of work... 

The first thing I see when the page loads is something called 'The Fart Button', and later there's adverts for 'smilies' covering part of the images... I realise you're limited by the service that provides the web-space, but its probably worth looking for one that doesn't use so many ads...

Your photo-shop work needs a little brushing-up in parts - some of the images have had the 'clone' tool applied, but a pattern is starting to build up (where you've cloned the same part of the image over and over).

The first 'photo' page (http://retro-primativephotos.8m.com/photo_1.html) has a lot of the images overlapping, covering up their main subjects in places.

I realise all this sounds a bit harsh, but it is supposed to be constructive criticism - I love the idea of using the retro / primitive equipment and techniques, and some of the images have a fantastic 'old fashioned' appeal to them - it just needs a bit of re-working to get the whole thing presented in an attractive way  :thumbup:


----------



## JamesD (May 29, 2006)

Some of the photos overlap too much, blocking out a big chunk of the subject.  Otherwise, and also except for the ads, I like it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 30, 2006)

Hey Im the guy who believe in criticism. And it all is fair, the photoshop thing I dont use photoshop but I do clone. And yes I am sloppy with it at times. No excuses. 

As for the site I'm afraid more lazyness. I can write my own code but alas I chose to just use their site builder. Try this one instead I wrote the code for it http://2hot2cool.com/11/deacon. The images are the same though, sorry I'll take a look and replace the clone problems when I get a chance.

Listen, I thank you for the advice, I can use all you have laying about, and it isnt to harsh if it is true. I can't seem to beat that through anyone else's head. What the heck There are way too many atta boys for poor work. You not only hurt the person who did the work, but those who view it. They pick up get bad habits from hearing how good it is. 

*So keep the honesty coming*.

ps.  Since I was writing code I decided to do a little explaination of the prints as I posted them.  Not sure it is of any interest to anyone but what the heck


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 31, 2006)

I'm liking that one a lot more   

The images look a lot better now they've got 'room to breathe', and the notes are useful too... You could even go one step further with a page dedicated to the equipment and techniques you use - I'd like to try some of those techniques, especiually the paper negs, but wouldn't have a clue where to start.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 1, 2006)

In the alternate forum there is a thread on paper negatives a couple of us are kinda winging it.

thanks... Just had to force myself to sit down and write the code for it.  Now I'm going through checking for old negs I want use to fill the space.h I might do a multi shorter page version later, so the loading wont take so long.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 8, 2006)

Good lookin' web page! 

Jake


----------

